# Messumformer für Hutschiene / Leitfähigkeit Wasser



## Captain Future (2 Dezember 2021)

Kennt jemand einen guten und günstigen Messumformer für Leitfähigkeit ?
Bereich von 0-200 μS/cm


----------



## Ing_Lupo (2 Dezember 2021)

Hallo

für welchen Anwendungsfall ?

Es gibt Kits  mit Sensor und Anzeigegerät ab 180,- €

Oder als Wasserzähler mit Leitfähigkeit.


----------



## Captain Future (2 Dezember 2021)

Umkehrosmose also ne einfache RO
Ich brauche eigentlich nur 4-20mA oder Modbus RTU und kein Anzeigegerät... Ist ja ne Siemens mit KTP700 drin.
entweder Messumformer für Hutschiene oder alles im Kopf von der Sonde.

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Dezember 2021)

Gute gibt es hier, günstige vermutlich eher nicht:








						Leitfähigkeitssensoren und -messumformer
					

Entdecken Sie unser breites Spektrum an Leitfähigkeitssensoren und -messumformern für Wasser, Chemie, Kraftwerke, Life Sciences, Pharma sowie Getränke & Lebensmittel.




					www.de.endress.com


----------



## Ph3niX (2 Dezember 2021)

Wir nutzen dieses Gerät sehr häufig:









						JUMO CTI-500
					

Bestellen Sie JUMO CTI-500 hier direkt online beim führenden Hersteller von Mess- und Sensortechnik.




					www.jumo.de
				




Geregelt wird bei uns die Düngerzufuhr für Pflanzen. Idiotensicher zu bedienen, sobald man das Passwort (300) im Handbuch Mal gefunden hat.

Aber traurig wären wir nicht, wenn wir was günstigeres finden würden.


----------



## Holzmichl (13 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht wäre ja hier was für Euch dabei.
Preis Leistung ist aus Erfahrung eigentlich immer ganz gut:









						Messumformer Leitfähigkeit | Messtechnik | GHM Greisinger
					

Messumformer Leitfähigkeit | Messtechnik | GHM Greisinger



					www.greisinger.de


----------

